# Tegu T-Shirt Design (help)



## entropy (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys. I regularly bring my Tegus to Herpetology Society events in order to educate the public about these animals (and just share my pets with others). I've been working on a T-Shirt design for awhile now so I can wear it to these events, as well as the people who work with me. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or improvements for this shirt... a different slogan, or perhaps a different design idea all together. Attached is the current design. I would like to stick to a black and white design to keep the cost down. The back says "Ask Me About My Tegus!"

The real version is a very large, crisp .TIF image, so don't worry about the image quality, etc.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool design, I usually hold my GUs on the right shoulder so that'd work great for me.


----------



## entropy (Jul 21, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> Cool design, I usually hold my GUs on the right shoulder so that'd work great for me.



Ditto


----------



## Vince (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like the concept of that. The only thing I’d look at trying is having the tail curve a bit to the right (the wearer’s left) and seeing how that looks. Might kind of balance it out a little bit. But the idea and the slogan are really cool.

For what it’s worth…


----------



## entropy (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, something more to the effect of this, sans blurriness. 

[attachment=2808]


----------



## Vince (Jul 21, 2011)

entropy said:


> Yeah, something more to the effect of this, sans blurriness.



Exactly. And maybe even enough curve that the tip just crosses over the center diagonal of the shirt.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

what about it goin over the shoulder were the head is facing the front only and the back hanging from the back as if hes on your shoulder? i like it tho i would wear one of those


----------



## entropy (Jul 21, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> what about it goin over the shoulder were the head is facing the front only and the back hanging from the back as if hes on your shoulder? i like it tho i would wear one of those



I'm worried that over the shoulder would be difficult for the screen printer... but I'm not sure how it works. I do like that idea, though.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool shirt, maybe put a dashed line around the image.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

i think it can work my friends used to screen print shirts in his house a while back and he used to have alot of designs over the should not sure how he did it but i now he did it and your welcome maybe even try to curl the tail underlining the phrase in the back of it


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the design... though I would suggest to drop the "s" in "Tegus" on the back, as many of us 'only' have one...

In the past few years there have been Tegu Talk Tshirts as well as baseball caps made available this time of year. Dragon Dave organized it at least one year...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 4, 2013)

adam1120 said:


> what about it goin over the shoulder were the head is facing the front only and the back hanging from the back as if hes on your shoulder? i like it tho i would wear one of those



I like this idea but my gu puts his head to the back and rides on my front.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 4, 2013)

its an awesome shirt how much do you think on the price my clubs at school usually get shirts printed similarly and they are about ten bucks


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2013)

Another thread brought back from the dead???


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 5, 2013)

For a good cause James, you know you want a shirt.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 5, 2013)

Its a cool shirt who woudnt want one lol


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

james.w said:


> Another thread brought back from the dead???



It popped up on another post.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love that shirt, if on the back it had the tegutalk logo with the tegu symbol right under the neck.


----------



## Zamnan (Mar 2, 2013)

That is nice design.
White and black combination look always good , if the Tequ sign will be on the center of shirt than it look more better, so i am going to make such a T-Shirt. Thank for give idea


----------

